# Water Changer



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Aqueon Water Changer -vs- Python No Spill Clean & Fill

which one have u people use, like or dislike???

im thinking about buying a 25ft one ... on www.petsolutions.com both are the same price, 30 dollar for one ... now it come to which one work better. 

i would love comments on these 2 equipment to see which one i should get.


thanks


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the 5gal. bucket and a sump hose technique.

sump the water into the bucket from tank and dispose.
Fill the bucket with water, treat and put into tank.

I guess if you have a really large system 150+, or you're physically infirm thems would be better. But might want to invest in a holding tank of sometype that you can draw from, that way you can treat the water in the holding tank before you add it to your fish tank. I don't like the idea of pouring untreated water in a tank and then treating it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have one which is neither of those, its blue. http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Grav...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1273933651&sr=1-1 

I find I don't use it for siphoning. I don't like to waste water. I use gravity and a bucket and use a water-pump connected to a hose http://jehmco.com/html/safety_siphon_aquarium_drain.html to drain the bucket if I'm doing a large change. I do like it for filling. The hose is nice, but it will slip out of the connector if the water pressure is too high, so I have to watch it. And the plastic end isn't heavy enough not to float and flop out, so I attach another hose shutoff to the end just to give it some weight. 

My Physics grad student buddy says that you lose at lot of flow with the 90 degree bend the water takes in these devices. Thats its better to use a Y and the plastic hose. I just tried it last night and the extra pressure blew the hose out of the connector. Oh, well. Here's a Y : http://www.amazon.com/12-each-Hose-...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1273933687&sr=1-10

I dose the tank with dechlor and then fill (dose according to tank size, not the change size so you use more). So the exposure is brief. I've only had a post-water change issue a few times. Once the fish were gasping, once I screwed up a buffer amount. 

A holding/pre-treatment tank is preferred if you can fit one in. It gives the dissolved gases a chance to get out of the water, the pH a chance to stop swinging and oxygen a chance to get in the water (some tap has very little and that can leave the fish gasping after a large change)


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

@ForMany they are the same product. The Python was the original and is a little more versatile. The Python has standard hose connections, so you can add length with a standard garden hose. I dont know if the Aqueon one has that. 

The other nice thing about the standard hose connections, is you can buy a cheap hose caddy for it. I have a 50 foot one and it gets annoying to try to store and keep untangled. The hose caddy really really really helps. 

You can also make your own for about $20 for a 50 foot one. Buy a garden hose, a hose switch, a waterbed drain and fill kit, and a python replacement gravel tube. Put them all together, and you got a homemade one. The waterbed drain and fill kit can be found at ACE Hardware stores.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I use the python and like it fairly well. I don't have experience with the other so can't comment. The python is really good for vacuuming the tank as long as you have good water pressure. The only thing I don't like about it is that I find some of the connections come apart easily and leak a bit. I have to always check mine and make sure everything is tightened before I use it. It does a good job for the price.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

i like the syphon to the latrine method! and to fill water i hook it up to the tap! no bucket lifting!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For actually "gravel-washing" a tank, I generally use a canister filter.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

thanks for all the reply guys and girls


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

python all the way we use them at work no problems ever very popular and you dont ever see the other one being sold in stores which has a lot to say for me. I would never promote a product made by Lee's but i have to say thats one good thing they have.


----------

